# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة إدارة المكاتب للإداره العليا والشخصيات الهامة (vip) تعقد في تركيا ماليزيا جورجيا

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :


إدارة المكاتب للإدارة العليا والشخصيات الهامة (VIP)

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.* 
*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**البريد الالكتروني :* *almjdhra@yahoo.com**info@almjd-hr.com** :                   * *جوال واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255


*وفيما يلي بقية دورات السكرتارية و ادارة المكاتب :*·       افضل ممارسات السكرتاريا والاداء المتميز·       الادارة المتقدمة لمنظومة التميزوالابداع لمدراء المكاتب والسكرتاريا التنفيذية ·       السكرتاريا الدولية وادارة المكاتب الاحترافية ·       الاليات المتقدمة في تطوير ادارة الاداء الحكومي وتحسين جودة الخدمات·       التقنيات الرقمية في الفهرسة والارشفة المتقدمة ·       ادارة المكاتب العليا واعمال السكرتاريا العالمية الحديثة·       افضل ممارسات التميزفي ادارة المكاتب واعمال السكرتاريا التنفيذية ·       السكرتاريا الدولية وادارة المكاتب الاحترافية ·       اعداد التقارير الاستراتيجية للاعمال وصياغة المخاطبات الادارية والرسمية ·       الكفاءة ومهارات الاداء الفائق التميز لمدراء المكاتب العليا·       ادارة المكاتب والسكرتاريا وفق معايير الادارة المتميزة·       السكرتاريا الشاملة وافضل ممارسات ادارة اعمالها ·       التقنيات الحديثة وادارة الوثائق والارشفة الالكترونية·       السكرتارية التنفيذية المتقدمة والتميز فى فن الحوار و قوة الاتصال·       التميـــــز والابتكار في أعمــــال السكرتاريـــــة ومدراء المكاتب·       تبسيط الإجراءات وتنظيم العمل المكتبي·       المهارات الإبداعية والإليكترونية للسكرتارية التنفيذية·       المهارات الاستراتيجية والتنظيم والتخطيط في الإدارة المكتبية الحديثة·       إدارة المكاتب للإدارة العليا والشخصيات الهامة (VIP)·       السكرتارية المتميزة والتحضير الجيد للاجتماعات ولجان العمل الفعالة·       مهارات الإتيكيت وفن التعامل مع الجمهور لمدراء المكاتب·       مهارات الانتقال من الحفظ الورقي إلى الحفظ الإلكتروني·        الكتابة الإدارية المتميزة·       تنظيم وإدارة الاجتماعات واللجان·       تنمية مهارات إعداد التقارير والمحاضر·       التطوير الذاتي للسكرتير العصري·       المهارات المتكاملة للسكرتارية الخاصة·       المهارات الإدارية والسلوكية لمديري المكاتب·       

*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

